# CZ 75BD Police in the House



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's my latest CZ. As usual, a very nice pistol.










I don't think there is a more comfortable grip on a hi-cap 9mm, than these things have. Perfect


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Good choice, now you need the PCR to keep it company.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

CZ makes some very nice pistols. Good luck with yours. :smt1099


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered some nice wood grips for it.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The wood grips dress up the CZ very nicely. I have a 75B that is almost Identical with very close grip choice. i also have a set of lighter wod grips and the stock ones. they guys at the range think I have a pile of different 75B's. Congrats on the new weapon, it is a beauty


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the looks of your new gun.

Sleek features and no rail ... Yea!

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Speaking of grips - yours are very nice.

I'm thinking of getting some black aluminum grips for my CZ 75 B.

Does any one know if anyone makes them?

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> Speaking of grips - yours are very nice.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some black aluminum grips for my CZ 75 B.
> 
> ...


Are these what your looking for?

DIAMOND CHECKERED BLACK ALUMINUM GRIPS 75/TS BLACK


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Overkill0084

That's exactly what I was looking for.

They are out of stock, but I can check back later.

I wonder who makes them? 

Houge maybe? I know Houge makes aluminum grips for Sig Sauer.

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I like the looks of your new gun.
> 
> Sleek feathers and no rail ... Yea!
> 
> :smt1099


DITTO!
Eli


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Overkill0084

I thought those were the grips I wanted, but I own a compact & those are full size only.

Thanks for trying to help.

:smt1099


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> @ Overkill0084
> 
> I thought those were the grips I wanted, but I own a compact & those are full size only.
> 
> ...


Give Alumagrips a try. They may have or can make something for you.


----------

